
Rcon: a lightweight resource virtualization tool for Linux processes - matsumotory
https://github.com/matsumoto-r/rcon
======
geoka9
Shameless plug: I needed to run multiple instances of a binary while limiting
the memory footprint (memory + swap) for each instance, so I wrote a launcher
that achieves this by placing the process in its own cgroup.

May be useful as a "production" example of libcgroup usage.

[https://github.com/geokat/cgfy/blob/master/cgfy.c](https://github.com/geokat/cgfy/blob/master/cgfy.c)

~~~
matsumotory
It's useful! Thank you for your example.

------
wyldfire
My knee jerk was to assume that this was a reinvention of cgexec.

You had me at "limiting already running process to cpu 30%".

My poor laptop has never loved a feature so much as this.

ありがとう, Matsumoto-san.

~~~
matsumotory
you are welcome!!

------
tinco
Besides that this is a very cool little tool I think it's also notable for
being written in MRuby. MRuby is a dialect or Ruby designed for embedded
devices, but can be used for system tools as well. The biggest difference is
that MRuby is compiled, so you end up with a static binary like this project.

The language is still the dynamic dispatching dream that is Ruby, so it might
not be the fastest language, but it is a nice alternative for Go for system
tools.

------
trev_b
Thanks Mats! I've been looking for something like this for a while.

~~~
matsumotory
Enjoy yourself!!

------
nl
See also MBox[1] and the HN discussion[2]

[1]
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/mbox/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/mbox/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214419)

